# Ruling elders assisting ministers (Thomas Goodwin)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 22, 2020)

From hence observe the great Bounty of God unto Pastors and Teachers, that GOD. hath not left them alone in the Church; as Martha complains to Christ, that Mary had left her alone to serve: The Ministers of the Church have no such Cause to complain; for as he gave the Levites to the Priests to help them in their Service, so hath he given ruling Elders to such as labour in the Word and Doctrine, that they might have Assistance from them in ruling of the Church of God.

Thomas Goodwin, _The Government and Discipline of the Churches of Christ, set down by way of Questions and Answers, with an Explanation and Application of the same_ (London: John Clark, 1722), p. 62.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------

